# My first donkey!!!!



## VerticallyChallenged (Jul 9, 2007)

I picked up my first donkey today!!! Never had one before, but read up on them on and off for the past several years.... I LOVE her! She's 36", registered, JoMaGo Kochia, she's 14, and had been used several years as a brood jennet. She is not comfortable with our critters here at all..... but she was living with mini horses (no donkeys) and the owner said she spent her time by herself...hanging around the fence. Well, we'll see what the days bring.... she's so sweet, so quiet...she's grown on me already! So hard to just leave her some time to adjust...lol... she was very hot...still hadn't shedded out completely, so we body clipped her. She stood there and seemed to very much enjoy being pampered!!

Also....Thursday we're going to look at another one!!!!! So Kochia (my 5 year old son just calls her "Chia") may have a new friend too!

One question.... both her, and the last donkey I went to look at, their lower legs were all eaten up raw (bleeding) by fly bites it seems. Kochia is not nearly as bad as the other one I saw.... but why IS that?? None of my horses have ever had issues like that, but now two donkeys I've seen in a matter of a few weeks have had raw lower legs. Is this common in donkeys?

Question number two...I see they make donkey flymasks with ears. Do any of you use them? I use flymasks on my horses....and wondered if she would benefit from having one...with ear protection....

http://picasaweb.google.com/GrullaBlue/Kochia

There is a link to copy and paste to see ALL the pictures I've already taken of her! She just got here this afternoon!

Angie


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 9, 2007)

:aktion033: congrats,

what a cute.

like the goats as well.


----------



## h2t99 (Jul 9, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!

As far as your questions, I have found that the donkeys are more prone to the raw legs. I have started using a concentrate fly spray and pouring it on a rag and wiping their legs, that has been working really well for mine, and I only have to do that every couple weeks. I have also heard that you can feed a garlic supplement and that works. I have not tried that. I have also not used the fly masks, but a farm near my parents have a bunch of mini donks and I see they wear them!!

Very cute jenny and goats!!




: Can't wait to see pics of the others that you will get, cause they are addicting



: :bgrin


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jul 9, 2007)

Congrats, Angie!! She is adorable, and looks like a real sweetie too.

I too have been 'studying' mini donks for at least a couple of years now, and finally.... finally, sometime in September I get to bring home two little jennets. I am beside myself. Let's just say I'm not a spring chicken anymore... lol... but this has definitely brought out the little girl in me again. I definitely understand your excitement!

Soooo cool, enjoyed the pictures... and congrats again!! Enjoy her and spoil her rotten





~Tammy


----------



## minimule (Jul 9, 2007)

Congrats! She's cute! Can't answer your questions though. We don't have that problem with Kilroy and the flys don't seem to bother his face at all.

I think she would be really happy if you did get her a donkey friend. They seem to like being with their own kind.......well, all of them I've seen except KILROY! He thinks he's a horse!


----------



## Chico (Jul 9, 2007)

minimule,

My P.J. thinks he's a Morgan. Kilroy has a friend! His buddy Mac knows he's a donkey but P.J. really thinks he's a horse.

chico

Oh, we have a fly masks for our donkeys. P.J. loves his but Mac isn't sure about his. .


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jul 10, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]congrats :aktion033: , she looks sweet



: . i had a donkey (Petunias mother) that's legs would get really bad and bloody. we had to wash her legs everyday and then apply a thick layer of swat. we tried lots of other things but the swat seemed to work the best. she was in with 3 other donkies and 3 mini horses. the other donkies were bothered also but not nearly as bad and the horses were all fine. strange...must be their different smell. good luck and have fun with your new addition. can't wait to see the second and third...hehehe...Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## jdomep (Jul 10, 2007)

:aktion033: Yeah another addict to bring into our group! She is just lovely!


----------



## Suzie (Jul 10, 2007)

We have an older jenny too and she tends to like to stay by herself when she is with the mini horses. But our younger donks will bond right away with the horses. Now we put all our donkeys together and everybody is happy.

I spray my donkey legs with lots of fly spray....flies don't seem to pester the face as much as cover the legs.

We set up box fans for the donkeys to stand in front of in the summer. They REALLY like that and it controls the flies pretty well too.

Congrats on your new girl. You will LOVE her I am sure.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 10, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]CONGRATULATIONS on your cute donkey!



: Your donkey was staying off by herself in the pasture with horses because a lone donkey is just that~~ lonely. Donkeys like to be with there own kind, they are a herd animal, and even tho a donkey may seem happy with its owners and horses, if you put another donkey in with that mix you will HONESTLY see a much happier donkey. I have my horses and donks in the same pasture, they will co-mingle, but you will always find all the jennys sticking together. I have 2 donkeys whos legs seem to get bitten up alot more then the others even when they are sprayed, I use vaseline on there legs, its gets "icky" but it keeps the bugs from biting. :bgrin flies do seem to go after there legs much more then the face area. [/SIZE]

 I'll be watching on Thursday for a new introduction at your home....there like potato chips ~~ cant stop at one or two, or three....Corinne


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jul 10, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]



: She is a real cutie pie! Ditto what everyone else has already said about donkeys loving their own kind. I have mine in with my horses as well, but my jenny and gelded jack usually graze together. Now my gelded jack will go and play with the mini horses and our new QH baby that's out there too. He's a mess! [/SIZE]

Congratulations on your new potato chip!! :bgrin

Shannon


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks!

I will keep her legs sprayed for sure....she seems comfortable already with some spray on her! I guess I won't be able to see/pick up that donkey on Thursday.... I thought the owner would be available but sounds like not, but we'll set up a time that works for us both!

I was thinking...so she really should not be "scared" too of this other donkey if we bring her home? I was afraid I'd bring another one home and she'd be scared of her, too! The other thing...this donkey is much younger, however am told she's lived with a goat. No other donkeys. Might there be an issue there?

I was SO happy to wake up this morning and see a donkey outside my window....it's about TIME! Seems like I've been waiting forever! And I can't wait to go see the next one!!!

ANgie


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 10, 2007)

VerticallyChallenged said:


> I was SO happy to wake up this morning and see a donkey outside my window....it's about TIME! Seems like I've been waiting forever! And I can't wait to go see the next one!!!
> 
> ANgie


Isn't that the BEST .... I felt AND still feel the same way everytime I look out and see them too



:

Congrats on your first :aktion033: ..... Teri


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 10, 2007)

She really shouldnt be afraid of another donkey, but it will take a few days for them to adjust to each other..and like with every other animal they need time to bond with each other as well. I always introduce my new ones over a fenceline. Corinne


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 10, 2007)

:aktion033: Welcome to the wonderful world of * potatoe chips * Angie! :aktion033:


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks! I'm still in seventh heaven over here! I can't stop staring at her!! I think I said I am going to look at and probably bring home another jenny on Thursday....well, plans changed for the owner and we couldn't...and now we are on again! So on Thursday afternoon Kochia most likely will have a new buddy too! I'm SO in love!

Just said to my hubby....after years of talking about having a donkey, and having donkey-on-the-brain syndrome for so long...I just can't believe my eyes when I look out at her. I had some paperwork to do today, and all I could do is sit at the dining room table and watch her thru the window!

I was always so envious of you all....now I'm just starstruck!

Angie

www.glacierridge.com


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 10, 2007)

Angie, I just looked at your site, your donkey is adorable! I can see why your starstruck



: I have had donkeys for alot of years, but just bought a blue eyed ivory jack this past spring, and I still feel the same way when I look outside and see him playing. Donkeys are definitely special little loves, who capture our attention forever. I have always said, when so many people laugh that I have donkeys..to know one is to love one! We have pygmy goats now too..I'm new to them, as of just a few months ago, we had the goat fairy drop one off by our house one morning, well..we all know you cant only have one, so we HAD to buy a second, (both pygmies) then I just happen to see some baby fainting goats, so I HAD to have not one but two, so they would have company, so that brought me up to 4 and as of just this past weekend, a nigerian dwarf billy is coming to live by us within the next week or two. I also have a blue and gold, a scarlet, a severa, and a amazon parrot. The B&G and the scarlet are spending the summer down by my sisters house, she has a huge outdoor aviary...now, if only she would keep them :bgrin



:



: I also have a grulla mini stud colt, GMB bred. So, I did find your site interesting.



: plus, your in WISCONSIN! Corinne


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Jul 12, 2007)

Donkey #2 is here! This one is Gracey, she is also registered, 6 years old and drives, and looks quite smaller than Kochia. I haven't measured her yet. But she is TOO cute for words! The owner said she was a grey dun, and I have to admit I'm not familiar with donkey colors much...but she looks brown to me! Will share pics!

Angie


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Jul 12, 2007)

http://picasaweb.google.com/GrullaBlue/Gra...ochiaInThereToo

There is a link to see the pics I took of Gracey today. Kochia is the lighter one, definitely gray, and Gracey...she looks brown to me, but it really doesn't matter, because she is just amazing! I feel SO lucky to finally have not one donkey but TWO!

Angie


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 12, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> I always introduce my new ones over a fenceline. Corinne




great advice, we do that with ANYONE new...

congrats Angie... and be careful <smirk> you have 2 donkeys in this short a time... well, i started with one (and my husband had one, so actually two) - now we have 12!!! they are definitely potato chips!!!


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jul 12, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]very cute! i have one i can send you...wouldn't 3 be fun? lol...Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Shari (Jul 12, 2007)

What a Beatuiful donkey!! Congrats!!!


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Jul 12, 2007)

Thank you! I am SO proud! Floating on cloud 9.....

So what color do you think Gracey is? She seems like a brown to me, and her papers say dark brown (but immature coat) and the gal I bought her from says she's a gray dun. What do you think?

(I finally got a photobucket account and THINK I figured out how to post pics!)


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 13, 2007)

she sure looks brown to me



: - now your first one, that's what i would call gray dun


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 13, 2007)

:saludando: Angie, I know how you feel every time I step out my door I thank God. In the passed 3 years we moved from a postage stamp yard to acres, 1 horse, 2 donkeys and our newest 15 laying chicks. Isn't life wonderful!!!!! I too pinch myself about my donkeys, it was all I could think about for quite awhile. Enjoy!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

Cheryl

Anyone have chickens or is that a whole other forum.....


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 13, 2007)

: Gracie is a Sweetie

I checked out the rest of the pics and love your goats too...Cute!

They seem so interested in Gracie ..... how are they all doing together?

Gracie looks like a Chocolate Cutie to me

*and yes Cheryl I have Chickens ... I have had them for years. I can't imagine a farm without them.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 13, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Gracie is one very cute chocolate little donkey



: , I can see why your so happy. Now, for the BIG question :bgrin :lol: do you think you'll be able to stop at 2? They really are like potato chips.



:



: Teri, we have a farm and guess what...we have no chickens, but I do have my parrots to count as birds 



: we do have all my minis, the arabians, the donkeys, angus beefers, and the 5 goats..BUT no chickens



: :no: Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Jul 13, 2007)

Probably will have more someday...LOL, but I'm trying to keep it at just these two for now.... unless I put up more fencing! I don't want to over capacitate (is that a word?) the area that they are in...

Everyone is getting along pretty well. The donkeys stand in the barn side by side....but when they come out, they're usually in their own little area....not hanging out together. But they don't mind each other either!

Angie


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jul 14, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]glad to hear they are doing good. i am sure they are glad just to know there is another donkey close



: . they sure are cute, i have a soft spot for chocolate (donkeys and the real thing too :bgrin ) by the way no chickens here either...i used to many moons ago, all kinds over 30 sometimes and they were just for fun. Nikki [/SIZE]


----------

